# MAc employees-HELP!



## dmenchi (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi! i was wondering if every MAC employee gets a product manual or do you just use the one in the store? TIA!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 19, 2007)

When I started almost three years ago every employee got one, but now new employees do not get personal copies.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_When I started almost three years ago every employee got one, but now new employees do not get personal copies._

 

why? how ru supposed to know all the stuff? it's very unlikly they will give you time to stdy it during your work hours right?


----------



## amoona (Nov 19, 2007)

Yea they don't give them out anymore, too many employees haha. We have copies at the counter and I personally am constantly referring to it. It's great, and saves the "sensitive skin" customers the trouble of buying something they're alergic to. 

At our counter we're allowed to read it while at work. Product Knowledge is a part of our job. Granted I don't remember everything I read but that's why it's right there incase I get asked something I can't remember.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlite* 

 
_why? how ru supposed to know all the stuff? it's very unlikly they will give you time to stdy it during your work hours right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now it's used more as a reference source than anything.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlite* 

 
_Hi! i was wondering if every MAC employee gets a product manual or do you just use the one in the store? TIA!_

 

I just recently finished with BASIC and received my own product manual with everything under the sun MAC sells, used to sell, is going to sell, and et cetera (my trainer told me it was once referred to as THE MAC BIBLE?).  There is so much information in it but so useful!  I make myself read a section every night, sometimes over and over to gain that product knowledge.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 20, 2007)

so , i know about basic training ..what are all those other 'classes' or certifications? and how many are there? any info would be usefull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------

